# Yamaha Warrior



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Look'n at a 350cc Yamaha Warrior 2001 I think... The guy is asking $1500... What do you guys think... I'm looking at putting a plow and being able to pull a 5x8 utility trailer with it. I don't know much more than that. 

Give me your opinion. I also put the same thing in the Sales section.

Thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, Warriors are 2wd and chain driven and manual clutch. They are for sport, not work. You will need chains or at least a lot of studs, but then you will still just be spinning because they are light compared to a utility. You could fabricate a plow mount, but not sure on a hitch good enough for a 5x8 trailer. $1500 could buy you a decent used utility 4x4 that's meant for work. I'd go that route before trying this with a Warrior, so I say pass.

Here's an example. http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mcy/787534321.html


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I 2nd that. It will work but not as good as a utility machine. I doubt you can find plow or winch mounts. 4X4 is the way to go.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I owned a Warrior for a while and for anything but your own driveway, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd go with what the others have said,
for $1500 your better putting that money towards a Utility Quad for plowing and pulling the trailer.

the Warrior would due it but Plowing and Pulling is not's A Warrior's cup of Tea, 

if your doing a 90% trail Riding and 10% use of plowing and pulling the trailer maybe but if your thinking its gonna be a work hourse and get on the trail every now and then your better off with something Else,

Sublime out.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys... I really appreciate the feedback. it's kinda hard to find a decent utility atv around here for around $1k that's not all beat to death. I'll just keep look'n around.

Again Thanks :salute:


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pirsch;568235 said:


> it's kinda hard to find a decent utility atv around here for around $1k that's not all beat to death.


You might try to put some more towards a better ATV for reliability reasons, it will pay for itself as in you won't have as many repairs, commercial snow removal (if that's what your doing) is hell on atv's.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

bowhunter74;568392 said:


> You might try to put some more towards a better ATV for reliability reasons, it will pay for itself as in you won't have as many repairs, commercial snow removal (if that's what your doing) is hell on atv's.


Yeah not really into doing the commercial deal just a few walks and clearing out some drifts left in the road by the road dept. Make alittle $ but just enough to make a decent profit.

I live in a little dip at the intersection of 3 roads and they like to pile the snow atleast 4' high on alittle snow in the corner of my yard/sidewalks. Plus I volunteer with a non-profit and they're plowing their lot with an old Craftsman Lawn tractor with plywood on the front of it.

I'm going to check into some area's that have alot of farms and such that the people are strapped for cash and make some offers.

Thanks again for all the info


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

i would love to get ahold of a 4x4 4 wheeler all i got is fast ones


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got both


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

bowhunter74;570766 said:


> I've got both


Rub it in... Geesh... Us poor folk over here in O-H-I-O can't afford to have such toys... I'll be glad to come over and take your utility 4x4 off your hands. It will have to be real low in price due to the gas it's going to take to come over!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bowhunter74;570766 said:


> I've got both


me too, best way to do it. Nice to have your choice between slow and comfort or 80mph and to much power. Wait, did I say to much power, it's not possible....


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i can clear my driveway with my kfx400 if i do enough donuts, and if that dont work i'll bust out the banshee


----------

